# help with sexing leucomela please!



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello!

We are having some trouble determining the sex of this frog. We are not completely sure of the age, but estimating somewhere around 10 months out of the water. We have not heard any calling, but maybe he/she is still too young?

Any ideas?
Thanks!

Mallory


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

hey Mallory, looks like a nice fat female to me


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Female to me too!


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you guys!! That is what we were hoping for.

Mallory


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw this picture in the gallery last night and thought of you. Check out the fatty female on the right vs the male on the left. 

100_4460 - Dendroboard Gallery


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

That is awesome!! I suppose I will be looking for a male soon


----------

